# CC brushes- really worth it?



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey all,
Looking for a bit of reassurance that splurging on a set of CC brushes for our soon to arrive havanese pup is really worth it. My price in Canada is $140 (including shipping) for the 005 buttercomb, the wooden pin brush, and the mark 1 slicker. 

From what I have read these 3 brushes will probably cover most of our grooming needs, though I plan to have the dog professionally groomed this is for in between touch ups and daily brushing. The slicker alone is $32- is it that much better than the cheap ones that can be found at the chain stores? Thanks for any advice. Would rather buy quality once than crappy multiple times generally speaking but need to watch my budget.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

If you are not a professional groomer and/or you don't plan on showing professionally, there are many, many decent brushes and combs on the market that cost a whole lot less. But if you have plenty of money to burn, go for it!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm neither of those things, just gonna be a 1-dog household. Can anyone link to some specific suggestions of cheaper ones that will work decently? It is just too much for me to spend on brushes when there is all this other stuff to buy...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have been using the CC curved slicker brush and the butter comb on Scout. I am very happy with them. I just purchased the CC x-small slicker brush for the puppy. It is a perfect size to brush her little paws.


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

I would purchase the #005 butter comb and the small wood pin brush. You will use these two items all the time. Is C.C. worth the money? Yes indeed, worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I too think the CC #005 Buttercomb is worth the money. I had a cheaper metal comb and another nice one, The Greyhound Comb (not for greyhounds) but Leo and my other two dogs are much more tolerant of being combed with the CC combs. I have the CC cat carding comb as well. I think the difference may be in how the tines of the comb are polished as they seem smoother against skin and in how the tines go threw the coat. I tend to use those two combs for all of Leo's grooming except that when drying him I will use the CC wooden pin brush. I am not really fond of a slicker brush and don't use one often. By using the combs rather than a brush I can get down to Leo's skin every time I groom him. I think many people, when using a brush, tend to gloss over the coat rather than getting all the way to the skin each time they comb. Then the coat develops mats right next to the skin. When you comb don't neglect the feet both on top and on the back next to the paw pads, under the chin, armpits and groin area, on the back of the rear legs at the bend of the knee and behind the ears. Those places are easy to over look resulting in mats in sensitive places.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

All I can tell you is that almost everyone has sticker shock when they see the price of CC grooming tools and asks the same question. Some bite the bullet right away. Others don't want to spring for them and buy a series of less expensive tools… THEN end up buying CC,and posting "I can't BELIEVE how much better these are!!!"

A few people persist with cheaper tools, but they are mostly people with dogs in puppy cuts, with easier coats.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes! They're much better. I initially didn't get one, but finally caved. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The CC #006 face & feet butter comb is a must have. It is great for combing around the eye area.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay, but I have a question also. Why are the cc combs better than just any other stainless steel comb? I just don't get it either.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Even if your dog is not a show dog or is groomed professionally, you'll have to comb/brush your Hav frequently. I am very satisfied with my CC products; I use the #005 buttercomb everyday and I also like using the slicker brush on the legs and paws before I comb them. I have a face comb too that I like to use, and a wood pin brush but I use it the least of all my CC tools.

-Jeanne-


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I THINK the difference is either the quality of the stainless steel they use, the way they polish it or both. In any case, the Buttercombs glide through hair like no other combs. I like their slickers better because the tips of the pins are noticeably less sharp than other slickers. Kodi reacts by squirming away from other slickers when they touch his skin. He doesn't mind the CC one. 

I don't use ANY brush on Kodi very much, but when I do, it's a CC wood pin brush. This is my go-to brush for when I'm drying him, so it does get used at least once a week. Again, his reaction has shown me that he likes the wood pin brush best… followed by the CC steel pin brushes, but he definitely likes the wood pins better. I think people with Havs in shorter coats tend to brush more, those of us with dogs in long coats tend to comb more… It's too easy to miss knots with a brush.

I would say if you wanted to buy just one, get the 005 Buttercomb. but my understanding is that part of the reason these tools are so expensive in Canada is the shipping. In which case, it probably makes sense to bite the bullet, buy them all at once and pay less by shipping them all at once.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I have the 005 buttercomb and the small facecomb. I think those 2 are the essential ones. I don't use a slicker at all. I have a CC pin brush but i think i could go without or use a cheaper pin brush (i've used my human aveda pin brush in a pinch and it's worked just as well, although probably just as expensive). 

The small face comb is great for combing out the eye goobers, combing the fine ear hair and getting the hair up in a ponytail. I misplaced mine for a week and was completely lost without it and came close to ordering another (and even after I found it i considered ordering a backup in case i lost it again).

I think the combs are so highly polished the fur doesn't catch at all and therefore doesn't pull like cheaper combs.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

I have the 005 and the face/feet (006). LOVE. I am not wild about the pin brush, I have an AllSystems pin brush that I seem to use more often.

I wish there CC had a comb available that is like the 005 but all fine teeth. I don't really use the coarse teeth at all. Do you guys use them?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

When Leo was in long coat I used the course teeth of the #005 Buttercomb for an initial pass through, followed by a pass through with the fine teeth then I would go over him with my Cat Carding comb. This process kept him free of tangles and mats. Now with a puppy cut with fuller legs I use the Buttercomb on the legs then use the cat carding comb.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok... the people have spoken... now I must just try to find the best deal on these products in Canada! 

So for my full kit...
005 buttercomb
wooden pin brush (small)
006 face comb
optional: mark 1 slicker? If I'm gonna use the slicker more in the blowing coat phase maybe it is better to get the one size bigger? Or can the mark 1 be used for the feet and also for the blowing coat undercoat time period?


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I too have the CC #005 Buttercomb and the wood pin brush. Love the Buttercomb especially. That is my main tool. I will say that you don't have to rush out & buy these right away. If you're getting a puppy, the comb will be about as big as the dog! So in the beginning I didn't use it a lot. As a little one, I used the wood pin brush the most. Both of ours are in long coat, so I found as their coat begins to get some length, that's when I started using the comb the most. But I do recommend eventually getting both of these. eace:JMHO


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jcbpaisley said:


> I wish there CC had a comb available that is like the 005 but all fine teeth. I don't really use the coarse teeth at all. Do you guys use them?


You're right. I never use the wide end either.


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

The combs are good but the pin brush I wasn't so happy with. I spent a fortune on it and within a few weeks the pins were falling out (now I will say that I use the same equipment on the Samoyeds that I do the Havanese so my grooming gear gets a serious work out but for the price I paid I expect quality)

I have found Greyhound and Ashley Craig brand products much more to my liking.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Targaryen said:


> The combs are good but the pin brush I wasn't so happy with. I spent a fortune on it and within a few weeks the pins were falling out (now I will say that I use the same equipment on the Samoyeds that I do the Havanese so my grooming gear gets a serious work out but for the price I paid I expect quality)
> 
> I have found Greyhound and Ashley Craig brand products much more to my liking.


Did you contact them? My first comb lost a tine after about 6 months. I e-mailed them, and they sent me a new one, sight unseen. So now I have the "good" one, and one that is missing only one tine that I keep as a spare. I thought they were very responsive.
That said, metal pin brushes DO wear out&#8230; I haven't had one from ANY company that hasn't lost pins over time. The wood pin brushes, OTOH, still haven't lost a single pin.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

krandall said:


> You're right. I never use the wide end either.


Gosh...I use the wide end most of the time..and the smaller end just once in a while. Guess it doesn't matter as long as you get the job done and there aren't any matts.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

whimsy said:


> Gosh...I use the wide end most of the time..and the smaller end just once in a while. Guess it doesn't matter as long as you get the job done and there aren't any matts.


Me too! I use wide end of comb 90%. I love the small CC pin brush ESP when we brought Maggie home at 10 weeks old. It's a good brush to get them started with gentle grooming. She likes the pin brush best, too. As her fur grew longer, we progressed to using CC buttercomb 005. I also have a smaller comb I use that's a better fit for my hand. It's called a "detangler" and has 360 degree rotating teeth with spring tines. Love it too. I think Maggie likes it better than the buttercomb plus it was $6.95. I think I got it through Jeffers Pets but I will check for sure. Also, I use a Universal Slicker, that's the name. It is nice and smooth to touch. Cost around $6. I use it after using pin brush and comb. Both Detangler comb and Universal slicker were recommended by my breeder. Treats are hugs and brushing teeth. Maggie loves her CET toothpaste. 
Maggie will be 9 mos old this Friday! 
Jeanne


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Celesthav said:


> Me too! I use wide end of comb 90%. I love the small CC pin brush ESP when we brought Maggie home at 10 weeks old. It's a good brush to get them started with gentle grooming. She likes the pin brush best, too. As her fur grew longer, we progressed to using CC buttercomb 005. I also have a smaller comb I use that's a better fit for my hand. It's called a "detangler" and has 360 degree rotating teeth with spring tines. Love it too. I think Maggie likes it better than the buttercomb plus it was $6.95. I think I got it through Jeffers Pets but I will check for sure. Also, I use a Universal Slicker, that's the name. It is nice and smooth to touch. Cost around $6. I use it after using pin brush and comb. Both Detangler comb and Universal slicker were recommended by my breeder. Treats are hugs and brushing teeth. Maggie loves her CET toothpaste.
> Maggie will be 9 mos old this Friday!
> Jeanne


I got a couple of the detangler combs from Jeffer's too. (on Pam's recommendation) I DO like them, but not as much as my CC Buttercomb!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I absolutely love the CC combs and have three. I have the 006 face comb, I have a 009 comb, which is exactly like the 005 comb, but much longer and I use it on both my standard poodles and on my havanese and a detangling comb. I am not nearly as impressed with CC brushes. I have an Ashley Craig brush and Madden brush which I really like, especially Madden. I was at a dog show and decided to see what everyone was raving about and bought the CC Kool Colors Fusion Brush and I am really not impressed with it. I find that it doesn't glide through the hair the way that I would expect. Certainly nothing like the way their comb do, I just wanted a lot more than I got for my $50 plush tax.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

juliav said:


> I absolutely love the CC combs and have three. I have the 006 face comb, I have a 009 comb, which is exactly like the 005 comb, but much longer and I use it on both my standard poodles and on my havanese and a detangling comb. I am not nearly as impressed with CC brushes. I have an Ashley Craig brush and Madden brush which I really like, especially Madden. I was at a dog show and decided to see what everyone was raving about and bought the CC Kool Colors Fusion Brush and I am really not impressed with it. I find that it doesn't glide through the hair the way that I would expect. Certainly nothing like the way their comb do, I just wanted a lot more than I got for my $50 plush tax.


I agree that the CC metal pin brushes aren't as good as their combs. But I REALLY don't like Madan brushes&#8230; I threw mine away. Kodi HATED them, and when I tried them on my own skin, I found that they were much sharper than the CC ones&#8230; to the point that they left visible scratch marks on my skin.

For slickers, IMO, there is NOTHING that can touch a Le Pooche mat zapper&#8230; but they are wicked expensive. Make CC seem cheap!


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't tell you how many times I put them in the "shopping cart" and then xed out before I finally purchased them. I'm expecting delivery this week. Now that I have a Havanese I've become obsessed with dog grooming loll...the dreaded matting fear I guess.


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Reading these posts have been very very helpful…thanks for all the great input. I have a very small Havanese, 5.4 lb (10 1/2 mo) so I'm thinking the small wood pin brush, the x tiny head slicker brush (for little areas, and maybe for ALL of Buckley!) and then for the comb, debating between the #000 Buttercomb and the #006 for face and feet. I'm thinking the #006 since I'm going to keep him rather short (puppy cut.) Any opinions?


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

*new comb*

We received our new #5 buttercomb and it was shocking how much bigger it was than the one we are using!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, I agree it's huge. I mostly use the side with smaller spaced tines on the 005 buttercomb. What does the website say, 7" buttercomb? With Maggie's long fur, the long comb is very nice. Just flows right through. When she was a pup with short fur, it was huge. 
I'm looking for a nice face comb. I was wondering about the 4.5" buttercomb and how it would feel in my hand? I'm going to wait until May when there's a dog show nearby and try some CC buttercombs 
Jeanne


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

I haven't mastered combing his feet. He is 7 months and doesn't get mats but the feet hair gets clumpy I guess because of moisture in the grass. I'm going to give these combs a little more time and then maybe look for something different for foot combing. Maybe a tiny slicker?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Celesthav said:


> Yes, I agree it's huge. I mostly use the side with smaller spaced tines on the 005 buttercomb. What does the website say, 7" buttercomb? With Maggie's long fur, the long comb is very nice. Just flows right through. When she was a pup with short fur, it was huge.
> I'm looking for a nice face comb. I was wondering about the 4.5" buttercomb and how it would feel in my hand? I'm going to wait until May when there's a dog show nearby and try some CC buttercombs
> Jeanne


I can bring my CC combs and brushes to the next meet up - that way you can see if you like them.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes! Yes! I use a universal slicker to brush out Maggie's feet on top of paws and back legs. The bottom around foot pads should not need combing. If this is the area you are talking about, cut the fur between paw pads. The dogs can slip and slide if not trimmed between paw pads. 
If its the top of the paw, I use the slicker and you're right, the moisture does make the fur a mess around feet. 
Jeanne


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Betty! That's so nice. I would love to see the combs and brushes. Canela and Vino are beautiful Havs. I won't be at the March meetup. Maybe April I can see beauty supplies. 
Thanks again,
Jeanne


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Yeah hopefully we do have a late spring or early summer meet-up.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

I use the 005 buttercomb and wooden pin brush. That's all I need. I use both sides of the comb ( small tines around face) , and I use the comb more than the brush. I'm really happy with them. Benji doesn't mind being brushed for the most part.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dianaplo said:


> I haven't mastered combing his feet. He is 7 months and doesn't get mats but the feet hair gets clumpy I guess because of moisture in the grass. I'm going to give these combs a little more time and then maybe look for something different for foot combing. Maybe a tiny slicker?


Separating fine hair for a "finished" look is what I mostly use my Les Pooches for. (though it IS also great if you DO get a mat)


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Since reading this thread I have actually started using the coarse teeth on the 005! I usually do a quick "once over" with the pin brush and then with the coarse teeth, then line comb with the fine teeth. The pin brush knocks out light tangles and the coarse teeth do help me find any tangled spots before I start combing in earnest.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonkeyLove (Aug 3, 2013)

Quick question about the CC brushes... I am trying to purchase the 005 buttercomb, but can't find the numbers 005. I see a five inch coarse/fine brush... is that the same? i am trying to purchase off cherrybrook.com.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

It is the one that says 7 1/2 in coarse, fine, long tooth


----------



## ricecake (May 16, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting a buttercomb since there are so many rave reviews about it! I have a pin brush I use on my dog but it's kind of hard to pull it through his fur, even though his fur is free from tangles. I am looking at the #002, which is all coarse teeth, 7 1/2" long spine, 1 1/16" teeth spaced at 8 per inch. Does anyone have that one? Are the teeth long enough for a medium length coat? 

I am also looking at the #005 which is, Fine/Coarse teeth, 7 1/2" long spine 1 5/8" teeth, half spaced 8 per inch & half at 5 per inch, since that's the one most people on here seem to have. But it's $50! I don't even own a comb that expensive for myself  Is that one better than the #002 ($32)? I plan on mostly just using the wider side. 

My dog is a Havanese mix so I do not think his fur is as silky as a full Havanese... but I am not sure because I've never actually pet a full Havanese :O


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

dianaplo said:


> I can't tell you how many times I put them in the "shopping cart" and then xed out before I finally purchased them. I'm expecting delivery this week. Now that I have a Havanese I've become obsessed with dog grooming loll...the dreaded matting fear I guess.


 I have put a CC Comb in my shopping cart about five times.  I found them at local shows. I have to say I still want one but cant find a problem with the two I have. Its like I need to barrow one to see the difference.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

They just slide through the coat more smoothly.


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

I ended up getting a wooden pin brush and the smallest buttercomb and the tiny slicker brush (for face and feet.) I brush him out every night with the pin brush, which he doesn't seem to mind at all as he readies himself by coming over to me and lays down belly up . That seems to gently get most of the mats that just begin to form, then I go over him with the larger side of the butter comb, sometimes using the smaller side too but that's a really tight comb, not always needed I love that tiny slicker brush for his face. Easy to have good control when you are so close to the eyes.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I'm seeing various price points for the CC buttercomb #5 - some sites have it from $35 - $39 and other at $50 price - what's the difference?


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Marbel me too! Ive seen those prices $35 to $50.I need to order the #5 and I want to order the wood pin brush as well, I read also the #010 is great for top knots thinking about that one as well. I only have #6 but want to order these others like yesterday LOL, think Im going to go ahead and just order them today...

Nic & Darla


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Nicm said:


> Marbel me too! Ive seen those prices $35 to $50.I need to order the #5 and I want to order the wood pin brush as well, I read also the #010 is great for top knots thinking about that one as well. I only have #6 but want to order these others like yesterday LOL, think Im going to go ahead and just order them today...
> 
> Nic & Darla


Did you order?


----------



## Nettie1114 (Jan 30, 2014)

I read this thread then looked at the basket of all the different brushes and combs I have been using on my two Havanese and decided to splurge on the #005 buttercomb, the small pin brush and the small slicker. Brushing and combing my pups takes less time, easier and they are happy that when they have a mat that it is easy to remove. I am so thankful for this thread about grooming combs and brushes I just wanted to say THANK YOU.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I ended up getting the #5 and the face comb. They are very nice.


----------

